# Get work done



## darknightt (Jun 15, 2005)

I've got a webdesign project I've been majorly procrastinating. Its nothing hard, I just have to sit down and do the work, which is a lot of rewriting, research, and meet with these people. I need to do this now, since its major money for me, and they have network connections that could potentially build up a lot of work.

I'm afraid I've lost (or will lose) clients.


----------

